# Erdwespennest



## Aragorn (31. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

es ist mal wieder eure Hilfe gefragt. Wie bekomme ich ein Erdwespennest weg? Reicht es wenn ich das Loch mal mit nem Schlauch "durchspüle" oder sollte ich lieber zur Chemie-/Giftkeule greifen?


----------



## Christine (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hallo Frank,

wenn es denn wirklich Erdwespen sind...http://www.rentokil.de/privathausha.../erdwespen-erdwespennest-erdbienen/index.html


----------



## Karoo (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hallo,

es ist eigentlich immer schade, Tiere zu töten, die in der freien Natur leben. Umsiedeln geht nun mal nicht.
Ich habe im Garten seit Jahren Erdwespennester. In diesem Jahr 2 Stück.

Auch ein mittlerweile großes Wespennest, bei dem ich sehen konnte, wie es täglich größer wurde. Es ist direkt an der Türe zum Gartenhaus.  

Bis jetzt ist noch keiner gestochen worden, auch wenn ich täglich am Skimmer ( direkt in der Nähe ) und am Gartenhaus bin.  Ein Hund hatte vor Jahren einmal einen Wespenstich, seither ist er vorsichtiger geworden.

Meine Antwort soll nur ein Erfahrungsbericht sein. Evtl. besteht ja die Möglichkeit, das Nest zu belassen.

Herzliche Grüße
Karoo


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hi

Hab auch eins. Gemerkt hab ich es, als ich Unkraut gerupft hab und plötzlich 10-15 __ Wespen um mich geschwirrt sind. Und das nach etwa 10 min. Passiert ist nichts. Hab offenbar direkt auf dem Nest rum getrampelt. Hat mich auch gewundert also erst mal überlegen, ob so was überhaupt nötig ist, bevor man handelt

Grüße Michael


----------



## Angie66 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hi Frank, 

Wir haben auch ein Wespennest in einem alten Mäusebau. Im Herbst sind sie eh weg. Nur die Königinnen suchen sich einen guten Unterschlupf und  überleben den nächsten Winter. 
Wir mähen den Rasen in dieser Ecke jetzt erst mal nicht. Man muss es ja nicht unbedingt drauf anlegen. 

Letztes Jahr hatten wir ein Nest im Rolladenkasten vom Küchenfenster. Ende August waren sie alle weg. 
Jahre davor ein Hornissennest im Wohnzimmer- Rolladenkasten, die kamen immer rein und haben das Holz vom Fensterrahmen genagt. Als es uns zu blöd wurde, sie immer sanft nach draußen zu befördern, haben wir Fliegendraht an dieses Fenster gemacht. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt, aber mir kommt es so vor, als ob wir immer wenn wir ein Nest auf dem Grundstück haben, kaum von __ Wespen belästigt werden. Kann es sein, dass sie fremde Wespen fern halten? 

Ich hab mal gehört, dass die Wespen, die uns am Kaffeetisch belästigen, nur die alten sind, die sich noch mal satt fressen und bald sterben!?!?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hi Angie,

meintest Du wenn Hornissennest in der Nähe = weniger "normale __ Wespen".

__ Hornissen haben jedenfalls auch ihre kleineren Verwandten zum Fressen gern. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ein Wespennest im Dachüberstand. Jeden Morgen, wenn sie anfingen auszufliegen kamen erst mal die Hornissen vom Nachbarn rüber und holten sich dort das morgendliche "Babyfutter"

das mit den Wespen stimmt in soweit. Im Herbst zerfällt der Staat mit dem Tod der alten Königin. Die noch vorhanden Arbeiterinnen werden "arbeitslos" (wegen fehlender Duftstoffe der Mutter nicht mehr animiert sich weiterhin um die noch vorhandene Brut zu kümmern) und gehen dann den Rest ihres kurzen Lebens als Imago eigene Wege

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*



Karoo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es ist eigentlich immer schade, Tiere zu töten, die in der freien Natur leben. Umsiedeln geht nun mal nicht.
> Ich habe im Garten seit Jahren Erdwespennester. In diesem Jahr 2 Stück.
> ...



Ich beobachte seit einiger Zeit auch __ Wespen in Teichnähe. Wenn ich mich dort aufhalte, __ fliegen immer einige Wespen um mich herum oder setzen sich auf die Wasseroberfläche bzw. auf die Ufermatte direkt ans Wasser. Ein paar Wespen habe ich schon beobachtet, dass sie hinter einem Stein oder am Schlamm im Sumpfbereich zugange sind. Ich vermute also auch, dass wir irgendwo Erdwespen haben.
Solange sie in keinem Bereich sind, wo sie für mich oder die Hunde bedrohlich werden können, dürfen sie auch bleiben. Ich finde es sogar schön, wenn auch solche Tiere sich in unserem Garten ansiedeln. Ab und an rauscht auch mal eine __ Hornisse durch. Sie hatte sich mal vor einiger Zeit einen Vogelnistkasten angeschaut. Hat ihr aber wohl nicht gefallen.


----------



## Christine (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hallo,

__ Wespen am Teich sind normal. Musst mal genau drauf achten. Meistens haben die immer die selbe Lande- und -Startbahn. Das sind Wasserträger, die das Nest versorgen.


----------



## misudapi (2. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Erdwespennest*

Hallo Zusammen
mit den fliegenden Piekzern habe ich auch so meine Erfahrung. In einem Jahr hatte mein Vater in seinen Taubenschlag drei Sorten davon drin. Ganz kleine Feldhummel, einen wilden Bienenstock (echt beeindruckend) und von außen, im Meisenkasten, __ Hornissen. Die Bienen sind dann ausgeflogen und die Hornissen hatten die Feldhummel zu fressen gern. Da ich seit Jahren die Schläge sauber mache, war das jedes mal ein Schauspiel für sich.
Aber  keiner wurde gestochen.
Jetzt habe ich auch Erdwespen direkt unter den gepflasterten Weg zu den Mülltonnen. Gestochen wurde bis jetzt mein Sohn . Wir machen sie nicht weg, die sind ja nicht mehr lange da.
Man muß ja nicht alles sofort entfernen.
Gruß Susanne


----------

